# Re:Commercial



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:30:35 EST*
G‘day, all.
                Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for the 
first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and sheds 
the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know if 
maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the country 
or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont we‘re 
seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other Canadian 
Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well done at 
all. 
                ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
            Later,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:42:59 -0500*
right now I saw 5 different one in Montreal
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> G‘day, all.
>                 Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for the
> first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and sheds
> the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know if
> maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the country
> or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont we‘re
> seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other Canadian
> Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well done at
> all.
>                 ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
>             Later,
>                     -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:41:08 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Yes Matt I have seen a PRes recruiting commercials in the Toronto area. They
are very appealing and well produced. In addition I have seen some armouries
posting their openings too!  How is your recruitment going?
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com]
Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 3:31 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re:Commercial
G‘day, all.
                Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for the 
first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and sheds 
the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know if
maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the country 
or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont we‘re 
seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other Canadian 
Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well done
at 
all. 
                ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
            Later,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Commercial
Yes Matt I have seen a PRes recruiting commercials in 
the Toronto area. They are very appealing and well produced. In 
addition I have seen some armouries posting their openings too! 
How is your recruitment going?
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com]
Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 3:31 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re:Commercial
G‘day, all.
nb
sp Just wanted to let you know I saw a new 
commercial for the 
first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks 
really good, and sheds 
the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open 
for it. I don‘t know if 
maybe different CF commercials are played in 
different parts of the country 
or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast 
near Windsor, Ont we‘re 
seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. 
The only other Canadian 
Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and 
it wasn‘t as well done at 
all. 
nb
sp ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
nb
sp Later,
nb
sp -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 19:54:42 -0500*
I thought the commercials were great too Matt.
My kids went bonkers when they saw what their dad is going to do this 
summer though I think it convinces my wife that I am truly nuts for 
shutting my business down for an entire summer, traditionally my busiest 
time of the year.
Do you find the commercial gives you any insight or does it just keep 
whetting your appetite?
I hope you will be able to make it to QLII/III this summer. Where will 
you be taking your courses or, do you know yet?
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 3:30 PM
  Subject: Re:Commercial
  G‘day, all.
                  Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for 
the
  first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and 
sheds
  the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t 
know if
  maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the 
country
  or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont 
we‘re
  seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other 
Canadian
  Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well 
done at
  all.
                  ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
              Later,
                      -Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I thought the commercials were great 
too Matt.
My kidswent bonkers when they saw 
what their
dad is going to do this summer though I think it convinces my wife that 
I am
truly nuts for shutting my business down for an entire summer, 
traditionally my
busiest time of the year.
Do you find the commercial gives you 
any insight or
does it just keep whetting your appetite?
I hope you will be able to make it to 
QLII/III this
summer. Where will you be taking your courses or, do you know 
yet?
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 
3:30
  PM
  Subject: Re:Commercial
  G‘day,

all.nbsp
  Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for thefirst 
time
  yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and 
shedsthe
  reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know
  ifmaybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of 
the
  countryor whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near 
Windsor,
  Ont we‘reseeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The 
only
  other CanadianArmy commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and 
it
  wasn‘t as well done

atall.nbsp
  ‘Thing‘s are lookin

up!‘nbsp

Later,nb
sp

-Matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 06:09:37 -0000*
Obviously we‘re recruiting heavily in Quebec! :
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Commercial
Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:42:59 -0500
right now I saw 5 different one in Montreal
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
 > G‘day, all.
 >                 Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for 
the
 > first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and 
sheds
 > the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know 
if
 > maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the 
country
 > or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont 
we‘re
 > seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other 
Canadian
 > Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well 
done at
 > all.
 >                 ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
 >             Later,
 >                     -Matt
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 01:30:00 -0500*
LOL
You should see the Montreal recruiting centre now
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> Obviously we‘re recruiting heavily in Quebec! :
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Commercial
> Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:42:59 -0500
>
> right now I saw 5 different one in Montreal
>
> Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
>
>  > G‘day, all.
>  >                 Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for
> the
>  > first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and
> sheds
>  > the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t know
> if
>  > maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the
> country
>  > or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont
> we‘re
>  > seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other
> Canadian
>  > Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well
> done at
>  > all.
>  >                 ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
>  >             Later,
>  >                     -Matt
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 07:38:52 -0000*
Stacked 20 deep, huh? The power of advertising...
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Commercial
Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 01:30:00 -0500
LOL
You should see the Montreal recruiting centre now
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
 > Obviously we‘re recruiting heavily in Quebec! :
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > Subject: Re: Commercial
 > Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:42:59 -0500
 >
 > right now I saw 5 different one in Montreal
 >
 > Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
 >
 >  > G‘day, all.
 >  >                 Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for
 > the
 >  > first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and
 > sheds
 >  > the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t 
know
 > if
 >  > maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the
 > country
 >  > or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont
 > we‘re
 >  > seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other
 > Canadian
 >  > Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well
 > done at
 >  > all.
 >  >                 ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
 >  >             Later,
 >  >                     -Matt
 >  > --------------------------------------------------------
 >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 >  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 >  > message body.
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 09:18:35 -0500*
If you want the truth the CFRC mtl is empty, there no one in there!!!!!
I particurlarly feel that recruiting here in Qc has some major problems to face.
three weeks ago the Recruiting centre arrived at Concordia University where they
erected an information stand
for the reserve, they were attacked by some ****** students protesting agaisnt
the armed forces, the
recruiters had to fight to keep the stand in proper orders.
*sigh* damn CSU and Concordian protesters!!!
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> Stacked 20 deep, huh? The power of advertising...
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Commercial
> Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 01:30:00 -0500
>
> LOL
>
> You should see the Montreal recruiting centre now
>
> "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
>
>  > Obviously we‘re recruiting heavily in Quebec! :
>  >
>  > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > Subject: Re: Commercial
>  > Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2001 15:42:59 -0500
>  >
>  > right now I saw 5 different one in Montreal
>  >
>  > Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
>  >
>  >  > G‘day, all.
>  >  >                 Just wanted to let you know I saw a new commercial for
>  > the
>  >  > first time yesterday, for the army reserve. It looks really good, and
>  > sheds
>  >  > the reserve in a really good light. Keep an eye open for it. I don‘t
> know
>  > if
>  >  > maybe different CF commercials are played in different parts of the
>  > country
>  >  > or whatever I have no idea how that works. Atleast near Windsor, Ont
>  > we‘re
>  >  > seeing a new one, starring a female in an EME unit. The only other
>  > Canadian
>  >  > Army commercial I‘ve ever seen was for the RMC, and it wasn‘t as well
>  > done at
>  >  > all.
>  >  >                 ‘Thing‘s are lookin up!‘
>  >  >             Later,
>  >  >                     -Matt
>  >  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  >  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  >  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  >  > message body.
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
>  > _________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 11:17:44 EST*
Steve  Rob from Matt,
                Thanks for the interest, fellas.
    I think it was Monday night when I got a phone call from a WO at the 
Tilston Armouries. He asked if I was still interested in joining the reserve, 
as most all of my paperwork has been processed, but they haven‘t heard from 
me in a while. I informed him that I had my PT Test this Friday @ YMCA in the 
big city of Windsor.
    So now, I‘ve gotta get through that, and then I guess the only things 
left are the interview and the Swearing In Ceremony. 
    As far as courses go, the WO assured me that I‘d get on a combined QL2/3 
infantry course this summer, and it‘d be in CFB Meaford.
    I‘m REALLY pleased I‘ll get a combined course. I was quite certain I‘d 
not be able to get on one for some reason, but, again I‘m very very glad that 
I am.
    After all that good stuff, I‘ll return to ‘my‘I know I haven‘t earned it 
guys, hold your fire :   unit, the Essex  Kent Scottish Regiment.
            So, that‘s all the recruiting news worth the print. 
    Everything going smoothly for you guys? Hit the O‘ Board yet, Steve?
        Take care,
                    Matt
PS: I obviously won‘t be trg with you, Steve, but Rob, how ‘bout you? Where 
are you going to be again?

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

